# crypt walkeri lutea



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

here is a picture of the lutea in my tank. does it look healthy? any deficiencies? if so, what can i do to help it?


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

it looks a hell of a lot better than mine


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

are crypt walkerii and crypt walkerii/lutea the same thing?

sorry to ask but i got one as walkerii and have seen them with the two names lately..mine has red underside btw, does yours? 

they look good. with crypts i find it that time is the best thing you can offer them, once established they take off big time!!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

ddavila06 said:


> are crypt walkerii and crypt walkerii/lutea the same thing?
> 
> sorry to ask but i got one as walkerii and have seen them with the two names lately..mine has red underside btw, does yours?
> 
> they look good. with crypts i find it that time is the best thing you can offer them, once established they take off big time!!


Yes, they refer to the same plant. _C. walkeri_ is the correct current name, and _C. lutea_ or _C. walkeri "Lutea"_ are both old names that have been replaced.


----------



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Yes, they refer to the same plant. _C. walkeri_ is the correct current name, and _C. lutea_ or _C. walkeri "Lutea"_ are both old names that have been replaced.


As far as I know from botanical point we have only Cryptocoryne walkeri Schott , but from from hobby point we have at least walkeri walkeri, walkeri legroi and walkeri lutea.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Oriental Aquarium Nursery sell both Walkeri and Lutea. Same specie but different variation. Kind of like wendtii.


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

well whichever it is I have the same species growing in my tank..I never knew what it was I lost the id for it a long time ago! ya the pic looks exactly like mine its one of my fav.s! very nice job looks great!


----------

